# I'm bad!!!!



## Mitica100 (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, you know me... On and off at Ebay, checking cameras and all that stuff for sale. A few days ago I see this ad, someone selling a simple Kodak folding camera for an exorbitant price.

Check_it_here

I mean, c'mon! You have the name _foto100,_ you ought to know your camera is not worth more than, say, $25.00. So I jokingly wrote to the guy saying that it could be an "Anniversary camera", which I totally made up.:lmao:  The guy replies _'Very interesting...'_ and puts my message up on his Ebay sale page along with the modified description of it. I almost died laughing when I saw it! So, I replied to him now that if that's the case, his camera should be priced anywhere between $8,000 and $10,000! I'm dying to see if the guy adds that to his Ebay sale page!

I know, I'm bad!!!


----------



## jwkwd (Apr 11, 2007)

I have what appears to be the same camera that I paid $12.00 for at a flea market. It is in at least the same condition, maybe better. Boy did I rip that guy off !. Perhaps I should E-mail this seller and ask if this is the even rarer "made in Rochester" model.


----------



## blackdoglab (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL
I see the same thing with Argus c-3's all the time on ebay ( and on a few vintage camera sites too) where some delusional creature expects $75 for a basic brick.


----------



## deggimatt (Apr 11, 2007)

*HAHAHAHHAH*


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 11, 2007)

Wouldn't you know it!!! The guy dropped the starting price to $24.99!         He might actually sell it!...


----------



## Moxi (Apr 11, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> I mean, c'mon! You have the name _foto100,_ you ought to know your camera is not worth more than, say, $25.00. So I jokingly wrote to the guy saying that it could be an "Anniversary camera", which I totally made up.:lmao:  The guy replies _'Very interesting...'_ and puts my message up on his Ebay sale page along with the modified description of it.


So, knowing the guy isnt knowledgable in this area you lied to him about it and find that funny?


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 11, 2007)

Moxi said:


> So, knowing the guy isnt knowledgable in this area you lied to him about it and find that funny?


 
OK, so you're not knowledgeable and you want to sell something on Ebay. You have no idea how much it's worth and you make up a price. Say, the item is worth $2.00 and you want to sell it for $10,000.00...  Isn't that a rip off? Whether he is knowledgeable or not? IMHO, if you don't know how much it's worth you ask around, you inform yourself, you research it.

And yes, I find poking fun at people trying to rip off other people funny. Should I have remorses instead, in your opinion?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 11, 2007)

You see that with SX-70 cameras all the time.  You can find them all over, for about $20 or so...but once in a while, someone tries to sell one for $75 to $200.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, Big Mike, I see these all the time and interestingly enough it doesn't bother me as much as this guy who was trying to sell a $25.00 for several thousands.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree, that is pretty funny.

On the other hand...it's an auction and anyone is free to list anything for what they want...as long as they don't misrepresent what they are selling.

Things are worth what people will pay for them.


----------



## fmw (Apr 11, 2007)

You are very bad.  Shame on you and thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## blackdoglab (Apr 11, 2007)

There's been a few folks on ebay pushing some mighty funny lookin' slr's.  You might have seen them.  They're not quite like the the capitol or original times camera.  They've not only got a motor drive, but the phoney pentaprism has a waist level viewfinder as well as an eye level finder off to the side.  They also come with a flash and a bag.  What's more (and you've probably guessed it by now) they've got suspiciously familiar names like olympia,nikkei, and cannonn.  They are always promoted as being "professional style" cameras and I've seen a few starting at $100.  I pity the poor soul who ends up with one of these babies.  Perhaps lomography should start selling them.  I'm sure they would top the $100 price tag.


----------



## panocho (Apr 11, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> Wouldn't you know it!!! The guy dropped the starting price to $24.99!         He might actually sell it!...



sorry i arrive late, but what was the previous starting price?

your link takes one already to the page with the new price... the one you suggested!


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 11, 2007)

panocho said:


> sorry i arrive late, but what was the previous starting price?


 
It was about a couple thousand US dollars, something ridiculous IMHO.


----------



## panocho (Apr 11, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> It was about a couple thousand US dollars, something ridiculous IMHO.


----------



## panocho (Apr 11, 2007)

Moxi said:


> So, knowing the guy isnt knowledgable in this area you lied to him about it and find that funny?



I agree with Mitica: funny is the least you can find it. And this, being benevolent and putting a little sense of humor to it.

Otherwise... how in the world can someone ask thousands of dollars for something he is just not knowledgable about? I mean, if you don't know the value of something you don't just go and ask that money for it, right?

And then, his reaction to Mitica's made-up question was not to take it as a simple question, as it was (funny or serious, doesn't matter), but simply to add it as a given fact, as a piece of information about the valuable camera, something that would confirm the thousands, if not add even an extra value to it!!:shock: what a face!

so, if one doesn't take it as a funny thing, then i think it is simply because one would regard it more seriously. and by seriously here i don't mean just not-funny...


----------



## usayit (Apr 12, 2007)

The value of any item is the amount a particular buyer is willing to pay for it.  In that sense.. there's no such thing as a rip off... just uninformed buyers.

If the seller is intentionally misleading or scamming the buyer, then thats a rip off.

My buddy which refer to as "Ebay guru" once sold a piece of drift wood for $80 bucks.  yeh.. it looked nice and was bleached white.  It was marketed as an item to decorate a fish tank...


----------



## Moxi (Apr 12, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> OK, so you're not knowledgeable and you want to sell something on Ebay. You have no idea how much it's worth and you make up a price. Say, the item is worth $2.00 and you want to sell it for $10,000.00... Isn't that a rip off? Whether he is knowledgeable or not? IMHO, if you don't know how much it's worth you ask around, you inform yourself, you research it.
> 
> And yes, I find poking fun at people trying to rip off other people funny. Should I have remorses instead, in your opinion?


Poking fun means you poke fun, ie. talk about it to your friends as you do here on the forums. It doesnt mean you take advantage of his ignorance and lie to him. He obviously isnt knowledgable in the field, but you are. Which makes what he did ignorant, and what you did wrong. 
Remorse? No, its not that big of a deal. 
Just my 2.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry Moxi, I just don't see it that way. But you're entitled to your opinion, that's why this is called a Forum.

Peace now.


----------



## panocho (Apr 12, 2007)

Moxi said:


> Poking fun means you poke fun, ie. talk about it to your friends as you do here on the forums. It doesnt mean you take advantage of his ignorance and lie to him. He obviously isnt knowledgable in the field, but you are. Which makes what he did ignorant, and what you did wrong.
> Remorse? No, its not that big of a deal.
> Just my 2.



I don't see it that way either. To me it is clear, and Mitica did perfectly allright. Why? Well, let's just focus on a little "detail": when Mitica ASKS whether the camera is a unique collector's edition, he first answers (eloquently enough!) "very interesting" and then he goes and adds to the description of the camera the CLAIM that IT IS a collector's edition!! Do you really think that that is purely a result of inocent ignorance...?  

Otherwise, I do get your point and think you'd be right if another one were the case. But I really think this one in particular is not, and thus I really second Mitica's decission...

...but you could and probably will ask: and how in the world could Mitica know that in advance? Well, then I would say that he obviously couldn't know, but precisely for that reason his inocent question (whether he made it for fun or not is not really the point, since outwardly seen, it might as well have been a question seriously made, so his intention was probably not inocent, but the question was!) was a clever way to find out whether the seller was honest and ignorant or perhaps ignorant, yes, but definitely no honest at all.

It's true that we shouldn't laugh at someone's ignorance, but making fun is the least one could do on someone's dishonesty, I think.


----------



## Don Simon (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah I might have more sympathy if the guy had replied "I don't know, _is it_ a rare anniversary edition?" instead of putting that in the description...

Mitica, you are indeed bad. You should be deeply ashamed.
_P.s. now ask him if this is the one famously owned by F.D.R. :mrgreen:_


----------



## blackdoglab (Apr 12, 2007)

Did the seller know that his camera (in fact that exact one) was used by Lee Harvey Oswald?  (yes, it's a bad and tasteless joke.)


----------



## Moxi (Apr 12, 2007)

panocho said:


> I don't see it that way either. To me it is clear, and Mitica did perfectly allright. Why? Well, let's just focus on a little "detail": when Mitica ASKS whether the camera is a unique collector's edition,


In Mitica's original post he said he 'jokingly wrote to the guy saying that it could be an "Anniversary camera", which I totally made up.' I dont see where he ASKED whether it was or not.
No biggie really. My opinion differs from most and trust me, thats not so unusual.


----------



## Don Simon (Apr 12, 2007)

Sure I wouldn't question your right to have a different opinion  and actually you're right that the original post does seem to suggest that - but on the eBay link you can see that it was actually a question.


----------



## terri (Apr 12, 2007)

You're exceedingly bad, Dimitri, which is why I adore you I'm sure.  

Can't fault a seller for using this description: "rare anaversary [sic] vintage art deco Kodak junior six-20 folding camera" when it sounds _so_ much better than "seller is clueless, doubtful that shutter works, and bellows probably have dry rot".


----------



## panocho (Apr 12, 2007)

ZaphodB said:


> Sure I wouldn't question your right to have a different opinion  and actually you're right that the original post does seem to suggest that - but on the eBay link you can see that it was actually a question.



yep


-though it is true that Mitica, as he says, was bad, since he did tell to us that other way!


----------



## panocho (Apr 12, 2007)

Moxi said:


> My opinion differs from most and trust me, thats not so unusual.



hey, it's great that your opinion differs! otherwise we wouldn't be here writing to each other -which is definitely a good (and funny) thing to do

we all need someone to defend opinions different than ours. that forces us to sharpen our reasons and arguments -or just forget about them and join someone else's opinions.

and we need this always, not only in cases like this but also in others so absurd as people claiming that Canon's are the best cameras around :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 13, 2007)

panocho said:


> and we need this always, not only in cases like this but also in others so absurd as people claiming that Canon's are the best cameras around :mrgreen:


 
What???  They are not? :lmao:  


Wow!... This thread received much more attention than I intended. I'm a trouble maker by all means.


----------



## blackdoglab (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah, I see what you mean, pancho.  I remember when I was starting out and had many a situation of being told that the only way to go was an auto-everything slr.  Hey, I had only begun and didn't have a clue about fstop or anything else.  I've never gone back to that place by the way.


----------



## jwkwd (Apr 13, 2007)

I still think that it is funny. I am surprised that the seller did no research after finding that a product may be an "anniversary" model. Anniversary of what ? The entire art deco period from the 20's & 30's ? Kodak had how many models between it's start in 1892 and the 30's? The seller also has a 2C for buy it now in his other listings for $24.99, which, unless I can't see it, does not have any glass in the the lens.


----------



## panocho (Apr 15, 2007)

blackdoglab said:


> Yeah, I see what you mean, pancho.  I remember when I was starting out and had many a situation of being told that the only way to go was an auto-everything slr.  Hey, I had only begun and didn't have a clue about fstop or anything else.  I've never gone back to that place by the way.



:shock: 
sorry for my evident absentmindness :blushing: , but I really can't get what you mean

if, as I suppose, by pancho you mean me (panocho, in fact, but doesn't matter! ), I really can see the relation of what you're saying (which, on the other hand, sounds ok to me) with the point I was trying to make


----------

